# Driver Irql Not Less Or Equal



## teechy (25. September 2004)

Hallo,
ZWar habe ich gesehn dass ein threat zu diesem Thema existiert, jedoch hilft der mir leider nicht .
Wenn ich online gehen möchte, wird versucht eine Verbindung herzustellen, jedoch erscheint sofort ein bluescreen
Dort steht dann eben : Driver IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL
und Technische Info: Stop: 0 x 000000 D1 ( 0 x 00000000, 0 x 00000002, 
                                       0 x 00000000, 0 x 00000000) .
Zuvor habe ich Windows neu installiert, da der Pc überhaupt nicht mehr hochfuhr.
Das klappte erst wieder als ich dein Festplatte abklemte und wie gesagt windows neu machte.
Jetzt habe ich aber dieses Problem
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## en2k (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch mal. Bei mir war's ein Konflikt zwischen einem Athlon XP 1600+, dem VIA KT133A Chipsatz und meinem Soundblaster live. Sobald ich den PC das erste Mal am Tag angeschaltet hab', hat er sich nach 2 Minuten (spätestens) mit besagtem Bluescreen verabschiedet. So nach 3-4 mal Neustarten lief er dann auch schon eine ganze Stunde stabil.

Ich hab's damals mit allem Möglichem probiert, aber im Endeffekt half nur, den Prozessor auf 1050MHz (von "echten" 1400 MHz aus) runterzutakten, damit er dann stabil lief. Damit hab ich's dann in Griff bekommen.

Die einzelnen Komponenten laufen heute verteilt auf 2 Systemen stabil - bis auf den Prozessor, der mal beim Lüfter abnehmen über'n Jordan ging.

Is zwar jetzt keine konkrete Lösung zu deinem Problem, aber vielleicht bringt Dich das auf irgendwelche Ideen, was Du noch ausprobieren könntest.

Am besten is natürlich bei so einem Thread, gleich mal die Systemkonfiguration mit zu posten... ;-] 

Ciao, Nino


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Oktober 2004)

Scheint ein Treiber- bzw. Hardwareproblem zu sein. Wird beim BSOD vielleicht ein Treibername bzw. eine Treiberdatei angezeigt? Meldet der Gerätemanager irgendwelche Hardwarekonflikte?

Siehe auch: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prmd_stp_ottj.asp


----------

